# Beatles, Stones, or The Who?



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Three cornerstones of the British Invasion. Seems as though most people have a strong opinion one way or the other on each of them.

Which is your favourite of these three legendary rock 'n roll acts? No multiple selections allowed here, you have to pick a definitive side. roud:

For that reason, I'm not going to vote. For me personally I'm split between The Beatles and The Who. I adore both. For me, The Beatles is that wonderful, well-rounded kid you can't help but love, The Who is that artistic child that just blows your mind with their creativity, and the Stones are that troublesome teenager that you can't help but relate to when you look back at on your own youth.

Just how I see it.​


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

The Who. They're the red-headed stepchild of the three.


----------



## Johnston (Dec 16, 2012)

I picked The Who, but if I really had to be 100 honest, I'd vote Black-Purple Zeppelin.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Who... all the way down. I'm a complete Who-fan; I like the Stones, but only a few songs. The Beatles... will irritate some people; but I hate them: I find them very boring; at least for most of the decade (prior to drug-using stage).


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

Rolling Stones ;-)

The Beatles are so overrated 

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Pleased to meet you, hope you guessed my name.


Rolling Stones, but the Who was really close.


However... Option #4... Pink Floyd.

/thread




-ZDD


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

The Kinks! Just kidding.. I'm not picking, and I don't have to. I like all of them, maybe the Stones a little less.
The Beatles were the most talented and had the most impact on all of music, though. It can't be contested, just saying. It doesn't mean that I necessarily like them better.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

> The Kinks!


Whippit.. with that pic and name, and you didn't pick Devo??? WTH



:tongue:


-ZDD


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

The Kinks.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> Whippit.. with that pic and name, and you didn't pick Devo??? WTH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're not British! Although I was thinking of writing in Herman's Hermits, just for a lark.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

> Three cornerstones of the British Invasion


OK, you got me.. my reading comprehension < urge to post, lol.


-ZDD


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Beatles, The Who, and The Stones. I think since Jimmy Page basically wanted to set up a a band with a Keith Moonesk drummer in it, and that became John Bonham, also, the Who are really the first Punk and Power Pop band, which turned out, Patti Smith, Cheap Trick, Sex pistols, the Runaways. Then you could argue Pete Townsend, had the idea for Tommy, the first real Rock Opera, and then followed it up with Quadrophina, and that in turn set up David Bowie's Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars, Pink Floyd's the Wall. Roger Daltrey, has the Golden locks and flamboyent attitude that gave us Robert Plant, Jim Morrison, Bono. And then every bass players has studied John Thunder fingers Entwisle approach. The Stones were important with Mick Jagger, and his gender bending approach, and I think a lot of guitarists look to Keith Richards, but I think it helps to switch these guys around and explain why. The Beatles need no explanation, without them, Rock Music there wouldn't be anything, they opened the floodgates.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

Without The Who, there would be no Windmilling:


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

The Beatles!! Out of the choices, they're the only one who's songs are on my MP3 player, and a good amount of it, too!


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

:shocked: How can you possibly choose?!?!.....

... I suppose The Rolling Stones, but this is so hard!


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

Pink Floyd and Led Zepellin are good 4th and 5th poll options.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

I agree with the few others who said The Kinks. Out of those three options though it's The Beatles hands down for me~


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

MelBel said:


> Pink Floyd and Led Zepellin are good 4th and 5th poll options.


Yeah, there are many great British Invasion acts that deserve acclaim and that I could have put in this poll. But generally speaking, when people bring up the British Invasion, these are the Big Three (the Chrysler, Ford, and GM, if you will) bands that come to mind for me.

Some honourable mentions: The Zombies, The Spencer Davis Group, The Animals, Donovan, Marianne Faithful, Herman's Hermits, The Hollies, Tom Jones, The Kinks, Manfred Mann, The Moody Blues, The Yardbirds.


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Yeah, there are many great British Invasion acts that deserve acclaim and that I could have put in this poll. But generally speaking, when people bring up the British Invasion, these are the Big Three (the Chrysler, Ford, and GM, if you will) bands that come to mind for me.
> 
> Some honourable mentions: The Zombies, The Spencer Davis Group, The Animals, Donovan, Marianne Faithful, Herman's Hermits, The Hollies, Tom Jones, The Kinks, Manfred Mann, The Moody Blues, The Yardbirds, Herman's Hermits.



Oh, I totally understand where your'e coming from! And I love ALL your special mentions, btw! I love the 60's- (and 50's)!


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

MelBel said:


> Oh, I totally understand where your'e coming from! And I love ALL your special mentions, btw! I love the 60's- (and 50's)!


Oh look at that, I said Herman's Hermits twice. You guys get double acclaim from me subconsciously and I don't even listen to ya. :dry:


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

The Beatles. I've never listened to the other two x__x and my parents prefer The Beatles too xD


----------



## VertigoH (Mar 21, 2012)

Going for the "none of the above" option because of The Kinks. Not to say I don't enjoy all three listed, though.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

The Beatles.


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

stones all the way! they're just fucking raw.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

The Beatles, no contest. They're one of the only bands that makes me really nostalgic. My dad used to play them in the car when I was really little.


----------



## lost in wonderland (Dec 22, 2011)

The Who.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I think the Beatles broke a lot of new ground that opened up new directions for music. I didn't fully appreciate most of their music until later in life but I never cared much for their oldest songs like "Twist & Shout" etc. Always liked the Who too but I clicked best with the Stones during the 60's & 70's. (yeah I'm that old Seems like there was some angst, passion, adrenaline & testosterone driving their songs & that resonated with me in my teens. It sounded very physical. When I felt like punching a wall I listened to the Stones, when I felt introspective I listened to the Beatles & when I felt like getting ripped at a party I listened to the Who. Hard choice, almost a tie but a slight nod to the Stones.


----------



## VioletIris (Jan 15, 2010)

For rock - The Who
For popular music in general - The Beatles, absolutely

but, for the rock genre, and I guess you didn't include them because they came along a few years after these 3, but the greatest classic rock band (British or otherwise) is Led Zeppelin.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

The Rolling Stones > The Who > The Beatles

I either like or dislike The Who depending on the day; I'm not always in the mood for their music (I feel the same way about Pink Floyd). I think Pete Townshend is a doorknob, and he's always been bitter over the successes of other bands who were around at the same time as The Who (or at their peak). Obviously he is only one part of The Who, but he's the most outspoken part.

I flat out don't like The Beatles.


----------



## SharksFan99 (Oct 8, 2015)

The Beatles, by far.

To be honest, I just don't like The Rolling Stones and I don't have much of an opinion on The Who, as I haven't really listened to their music before.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

one of the best live albums of all time
next to the doors that is

'nuther gud album





and speaking of beatles

you know what yoko ono [yuko uno] and the ethiopans have in common?
:anyone::anyone:
they both live off dead beatles

k one more
you know what john lennons last hit was?

the pavement


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I picked stones solely cuz of this right here


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

My top five favorite bands, in order:
1. The Beatles
2. The Zombies
3. The Kinks
4. The Who
5. The Rolling Stones

The Beatles > The Who > The Rolling Stones


----------



## xfatalxsnipez (Dec 3, 2015)

This one was much harder than the other one but I eventually went with the Who. Keith Moon ftw.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

I gotta go with The Who. 

I love the Beatles, but I'm more fond of when the group split up and did their own work. Paul Mccartney and Wings is the greatest thing. 

I like the Rolling Stones, but to be honest, I can only think of two songs of theirs: Satisfaction and Paint it Black. 

So yeah, The Who. 

Also, I agree with others that Pink Floyd makes me feel ticklish inside.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

No doubt as to their significance, but of this group the Beatles are also-rans. _Rubber Soul _and _Revolver_ were their only albums that ever got much play time from me. 

I'm a big Stones fan... but as a group they're only in the Top 10-15 range all time for me. That said, _Sympathy for the Devil, Gimme Shelter_ and _Paint It Black_ all sit near the top of my all-time favorite tracks list.

The clear standout in in this group for me is The Who. They were absolutely my #1 back in high school ('70-'74). Oddly, their most well-known work, _Tommy_, was never a big favorite of mine. It was _Who's Next_ and _Quadrophenia_ that dominated my listening back then (vinyl, of course!) and remain big favorites with most tracks heavily represented in my current playlists. They are certainly in my Top 3 all-time.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

I'd say The Beatles but... The Who made _Quadrophenia_ which is probably my *favorite album of all time* and the only album I'd ever consider perfect (okay, Genesis' _Selling England by the Pound_ is perfect too) AND they have the *best live album of all time* which is _Live at Leeds_.

So, The Who. In the hierarchy it's like this: The Who > The Beatles > The Stones. They're all five star bands for me, obviously, and won't leave my top ten in a long time...


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

Neither.


----------



## November Rose (Jan 16, 2017)

*Beatles forever! *


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

The Beatles


----------

